# Biker info



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I am an avid motorcyclist and was wondering if anyone out there could tell me where other bikers hang out and info on upcoming events like charity rides, poker runs etc.
Thanks


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Check out dubaipetrolheads.com and you`ll get loads of info on the bike and car scene in Dubai and the UAE in general. Bike week is coming up at the start of February and you`ll be pleasantly surprised by the turn out that attracts.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sure would like to run across a vfw or american legion  LOL Cheap beer, good people....


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Felix
Thanks for the info..I guess I shouldn't have been "Politically Correct" when I said "avid motorcyclist" I am an old Harley rider and not into the Sport Bike scene... I wont be there for Bike Week in Dubai because I do not arrive there until the later part of Feb... I'm really looking for biker bars and hang outs for Harley riders....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> I'm really looking for biker bars and hang outs for Harley riders....


Not going to find that here bra.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Big
That's kind of what I figured but it was worth a try. 
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are a couple of Harley groups in Dubai. I am sure googling will find them.

-


----------

